# Food Safe Transport of Just Smoked Bacon Wrapped Shrimp



## smokin sid (Mar 31, 2015)

Greetings Friends!

     I am attending a semi-annual beer tasting and the host and hostess request that everyone bring finger food.

     I am bringing Smoked  Bacon Wrapped cheese stuffed Shrimp. The beer tasting is about a 30-40minute  drive from my house , plus about 10-15 minutes getting the smoker cooled and put away and getting out the door and on the road.

     I am going to put these smoky little bites in a disposable aluminum chaffing pan covered with aluminum foil for our trip to the event.

     My question is this a food safe way of transporting this type of food? 

We will be at the party in no more than 40 minutes. I don't think they will be sitting on the food table very long.

     Any advice will be greatly appreciated.                           

                                                                                               Thank you

                                                                                              Smokin Sid


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 1, 2015)

The shrimp make it difficult. Not necessarily for safety (if you keep them over 140 your fine) but for quality as over cooked shrimp are terrible. I would cook them early and refrigerate them. Then reheat in the oven right before serving being careful only to get them warm enough to eat and not continue to cook them.

Edit: After re-reading I see that you are talking about them being off the heat for an hour or so. If that is the case, any transport method should be fine. USDA says that cooked foods can be out at room temp for up to 2 hours. But you will need to consider how well the shrimp will hold up.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 1, 2015)

You would be better off bringing the smoker. Shrimp are very delicate and best off fresh right out of the BBQ.


----------



## smokin sid (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Timberjet

  Thank you for taking the time to reply to my questions.

I ended up placing the Bacon Wrapped Shrimp in a disposable aluminum pan,wrapped in

heavy foil , then wrapping the pan  with beach towels and placing everything in a ice chest

no ice of course and off to the beer tasting I drove. When I walked in the door and placed

my pan of smoked goodies on the table, they were gone in less then 30 minutes.

  I think I will do chicken wings next year. Less stress and more affordable.

I was not sure if I made the right choice on bringing shrimp to the beer tasting on Saturday,

but on Sunday when I went to church most of everyone who was at the beer tasting, attends

the same church as I do, said the shrimp was soooo good!

  I learn something new each time I smoke. I want to take Jeff's 5 - Day smoking course to

help me along. I smoked some chicken breast to have on salad for dinner and wow! It was

awsome!

   Again I thank you for you reply and advice.I was not able to bring my smoker to my friends

event.

                                                                                 Smoking Sid


----------



## timberjet (Apr 8, 2015)

Smokin Sid said:


> Hi Timberjet
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my questions.
> 
> ...


Sid it sounds like you were a hit! Not an easy task to keep shrimp in good shape for that long that's for sure. I would take jeff's e course. It is loads of information that you need to get started off on the right foot. Plus you can eat your homework. Hahaha....


----------

